# G Loomis?



## kentuckybassman (Apr 10, 2009)

Just curious how many G Loomis people are on here? I personally love a G Loomis rod and years ago thought people were crazy to spend anything over $100.00 for a fishin rod but a friend of mine talked me in to it a couple of years ago and iv'e been hooked on them since!! Not saying i don't use other brands but i could not believe the difference in sensitivity that a G Loomis rod has. Makes me wonder how many fish i missed through the years?? #-o


----------



## russ010 (Apr 10, 2009)

I've got 2 GLoomis rods... 1 is a 7'1" mossy back MH fast tip with a Shimano Curado 200e7 - one of my best rods. My other GLoomis is a 6'6" GL2 Heavy with a Daiwa Alphas Ito 103a - this is my Senko setup.

My FAVORITE rods are my 2 Kistler Helium LTA rods.. 6'9" Medium Heavy Ex-Fast Tip. Those are my shakey head, texas rig, carolina rig, jig, and anything else I want to throw. I have Daiwa Viento's on both of them as well. I don't like split grip rods, so I have the 2005 and 2008 models.. and I just got the newest rod about 3 weeks ago... I had to contact 100 different people to find one too.


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is my opinoin. Unless you are getting an IMX or GLX it is a waste. Those rods are the standard to which all rods are held, that being said, Gloomis' lower end stuff is not worth the price. You can get a better rod than a GL2 or GL3 way cheaper.


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2009)

I have 2 GLX's. a 782 and a Custom............https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=96&hilit=Orange+Pixy

Yes they are all that IMO, but you pay for it. 

In all honesty, I do love my Kistler LTA's.
I also scored a Kistler Magnesium that I plan on putting through the ringer this summer.


----------



## Nickk (Apr 10, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Here is my opinoin. Unless you are getting an IMX or GLX it is a waste. Those rods are the standard to which all rods are held, that being said, Gloomis' lower end stuff is not worth the price. You can get a better rod than a GL2 or GL3 way cheaper.




I completely agree with this, though I like my "blend" cranking rod but that's a different stick altogether. For the money of a GL2 or GL3 I'd rather use a Shimano Crucial.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 10, 2009)

I wouldn't have the GLX, but I found it brand new with tags at a Pawn Shop - so for $40 it's an awesome rod... not to mention it's the only rod that will work with my Daiwa Alphas Ito reel and 15# PLine Halo (only line that stupid thing will throw)


----------



## redbug (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a few G Loomis rods:
1 7'6" flipping stick Imx
3 cranking sticks
2 spinnerbait rods
2 imx spinning rods 6'6"
I love them they are all fantastic.
I also sold 3 cranking sticks this winter 
I got lucky and found a guy that didnt know what he had when I purchased 5 broken rods from him for $25

I also use rouge rods and kistler 
the gl2 and gl3 are over priced


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2009)

I just remembered, I also have a Gloomis spinnerbait specific rod (up to 3/8 oz.) not a bad little rod either.


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 11, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I wouldn't have the GLX, but I found it brand new with tags at a Pawn Shop - so for $40 it's an awesome rod... not to mention it's the only rod that will work with my Daiwa Alphas Ito reel and 15# PLine Halo (only line that stupid thing will throw)



Nice buy!!! Now why cant i find deals like that??!!


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 11, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't have the GLX, but I found it brand new with tags at a Pawn Shop - so for $40 it's an awesome rod... not to mention it's the only rod that will work with my Daiwa Alphas Ito reel and 15# PLine Halo (only line that stupid thing will throw)
> ...


Same here. The funny thing is that isn't the only good deal he got there. I think he mentioned some dirt cheap Vientos at the same juncture. 

I need to sic him on finding me a few St. Croix Avids. If I could, I would have a complete set of these things, coupled with Daiwa and Abu reels.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a cbr 845 on the way and cant wait


----------



## willfishforfood (Apr 12, 2009)

I know Garry Loomis and he gives me greef as I only own two of his rods. Most of what I use is Lamiglas and Rainshadow.
Price is a big factor and I don't think there blanks are as straight as the should be for the money.


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 13, 2009)

What Lamiglas models do you have? Have you ever used the Competitor model? Or just the higher end stuff?


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 26, 2009)

G Loomis all the way! Although I do have a nice Kistler Helium LTA, and I would probably buy another at a good price, but I prefer Loomis.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 26, 2009)

I prefer a high end St. Croix, but hey, we cannot all be as cool as me 8) 8) 8)


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> I prefer a high end St. Croix, but hey, we cannot all be as cool as me 8) 8) 8)



Ha. I am. :lol: :lol: 

Not really sure that is a good thing...... :shock: 

Got another Avid on its way.


----------



## Popeye (May 2, 2009)

Still can't get myself to pry that much money out of my wallet to drop on a fishing rod. Might have to hit the local pawn shops and maybe I can catch a break like Russ did.


----------



## BIG_DAVE_E (May 3, 2009)

I have 16 different G-Loomis rods, 1 Diawa rod and 5 St. Croix Rods left. I prefer the loomis rods over the St Croixs any day. I am very, very happy with the Loomis and Daiwa warranty as I have been known to be a lil clumbsy at times (about 4-5 broken rods a year). St Croix's warranty is garbage, last year I broke a legend elite with an "unlimited lifetime warranty" and they charged me $85 to replace a $310 rod, needless to say I will probaly never buy another St Croix [-X and I started selling off my st croix's since that incident.

my arsenal:

Gloomis:
BSR852 "Senko" GLX w/ Shimano Sustain SA2000FB
BCR864 "Senko" GLX w/ TD Viento
BCR875 "Carolina Rig" GLX w/ TD Viento
BSR803 "Tube" GLX w/ Shimano Sustain SA2500FE
FGR863C "Frog" w/ BPS Johnny Morris sig 
SWBR904C-1 "Swimbait" w/ TD Viento
CBR847 "Crankbait" w/ BPS Johnny Morris sig
CBR781 "Crankbait" w/ BPS johnny Morris sig
SBR812C "Spinnerbait" w/ BPS johnny Morris sig
PR844S "permit/redfish" w/ Shimano Sustain SA5000FD
SMR750S-SP " Bronzeback) w/ Shimano Stradic 1000FH
SR6010 GL2 w/ Shimano Symetre SY500FJ
MBR783C GL2 w/ BPS Johnny Morris sig
SJR782S GL2 w/ Shimano Symetre SY4000FI
SJR721 GL3 w/ Shimano Symetre SY1500FI
also have a GLX fly rod that is packed away right now w/ a loomis reel.

Daiwa:
Daiwa Spinmatic 7'6" ul rod w/ Shimano Symetre SY1500FI (I use this rod for shad, love it)

St. Croix:
PS50ULM Premeir w/ Pfluger President
PS70MLF Premier w/ no reel (rod is for sale!!!)
TIS80HF Tidemaster w/ Okuma Epixor EB50 (2 of theese combos)
ES60MLF Legend Elite w/ Shimano Stradic 2500MgFA


----------

